# Acreage for Lease or Land Contract - South/Central Kentucky



## rcornish (Apr 4, 2005)

I would like to purchase or lease between 5 and 15 acres of farmland to run a few horses and cattle. May plant some garden on it next spring depending on location and such. I live in Nicholasville but am also in Boyle, Garrard and Mercer counties on a regular basis. First preference would be to purchase on a land contract with small amount down or second option a lease.


----------

